# I retract my original view of Behind the neck presses.....



## AlphaD (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been mixing in some different exercises the last 4 weeks, prepping my body for my upcoming cycle, and I was apprehensive about doing behind the neck barbell presses but I decided to throw them in.  I have to say that I am glad I did.  My shoulder development which was lagging has sparked again!  I know many people don't do them because of nagging injuries, but I always stayed away from them because I had myself believing they were just not good for the shoulder girdle.  I will continue to mix it up doing both front presses and behind the neck presses...........So for what it's worth I am now in favor of behind the neck presses, once again.

I also started wide grip barbell presses to the neck, and suitcase deadlifts in my current training regimen, all exercises I have never experimented with before.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 28, 2013)

always done em.
another one for the bad guys....


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't do behind the back military press or lat pull down behind the neck.

If you've even had a shoulder injury before it's very hard to work around.  It's true I'm a grey beard but I'm keeping it simple and not including any Richard Simmons moves.


----------



## juuced (Oct 29, 2013)

I also can not do behind the neck because of past shoulder injury and lingering shoulder issues.  

I wish I could - I can see how behind the neck would stimulate  side delts more  instead of front delts.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't like behind the neck anything, but love training shoulders.  Seated cable presses have done wonders for me and super setting with reverse pec deck and lateral raises....burn baby burn.


----------

